# Tourist Visa For Child Of Separated Parents



## ahuja15 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi All,

I am separated from my husband from last 8 months. I have a child of age 2 years.

We are planning to go to Australia on tourist visa. Will I be able to take my child with me, without the consent of my estranged husband (hes not ready to give his consent)

Is there any way out by which me and my child can go to Australia?


Thanks.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

What are the rules for leaving your country regarding this?


----------

